# 30 minute pallet coffee table



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting. But I would lose the wheels. 
https://www.instructables.com/id/30...Table/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I wood loose the pallets and keep the wheels.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Not my taste but.....


----------

